# Ideal size enclosure for 9" T.



## Petah Parkah (Jul 16, 2017)

Can someone tell me the ideal size for a 9" terrestrial species? And can you give me the dimensions? I'm gonna get a specially made acrylic or glass enclosure to display my G. Pulchra.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## beaker41 (Jul 16, 2017)

9" pulchra ?! Magnificent ! I think I would go with a 20 gallon long half filled with substrate, give her a little room for a midnight stroll. I've got one that is about 12"x12"x30" which might be a touch overkill but if you've got a beautiful display animal like that you want to make something grand for her imo. I am super jelly, g. pulchra has as yet evaded me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petah Parkah (Jul 16, 2017)

beaker41 said:


> 9" pulchra ?! Magnificent ! I think I would go with a 20 gallon long half filled with substrate, give her a little room for a midnight stroll. I've got one that is about 12"x12"x30" which might be a touch overkill but if you've got a beautiful display animal like that you want to make something grand for her imo. I am super jelly, g. pulchra has as yet evaded me.


Thanks.
I was planning to place her between my 2 football trophies in my living room. She is a prize specimen after all.


----------



## Petah Parkah (Jul 16, 2017)

If anyone's wondering, she's a hand-me-down from a friend. She's around 17 years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jul 16, 2017)

10 gallon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 16, 2017)

10 gallon


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 16, 2017)

Petah Parkah said:


> Can someone tell me the ideal size for a 9" terrestrial species? And can you give me the dimensions? I'm gonna get a specially made acrylic or glass enclosure to display my G. Pulchra.


A circus tent, because if it's really a 9" _Grammostola pulchra_, you have a freak of nature.

But seriously, something low-profile works best for terrestrial tarantulas. Limit vertical space (the distance between the top of the substrate and the lid) to 1.5 times the tarantula's legspan.

Excessive horizontal space does not hurt anything as long as you have the proper furnishings; it just takes up more space than you need. I try to give them at least 2x (ideally 3x) their leg span in any direction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 4


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 16, 2017)

You have a 9 inch G. pulchra?! This I gotta see. Pics please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## TyjTheMighty (Jul 16, 2017)

Post pics please, I've got to see this!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 16, 2017)

20 long if you have the space. If not, 10 gallon is OK.


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 16, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> You have a 9 inch G. pulchra?! This I gotta see. Pics please


That's what I thought when I first read the post, hence the reason I didn't reply, I have got to see this 9" G. pulchra - have you ever seen one over 6" - me neither, OP please post a picture with a size reference beside the spider, for some odd reason I don't think it's going to be posted. By all means prove me wrong, this I must see!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 16, 2017)

pics pics pics pleeeeease

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 16, 2017)

Petah Parkah said:


> Can someone tell me the ideal size for a 9" terrestrial species? And can you give me the dimensions? I'm gonna get a specially made acrylic or glass enclosure to display my G. Pulchra.


I hate to call you a liar but that's gotta be an exaggeration, G.pulchra seldom reach over 7-8" and even those are huge specimens. Post a picture of your T next to a ruler, if it's truly that size this needs to be documented, for future reference.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 16, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I hate to call you a liar but that's gotta be an exaggeration, G.pulchra seldom reach over 7-8" and even those are huge specimens. Post a picture of your T next to a ruler, if it's truly that size this needs to be documented, for future reference.


I agree completely. Spider keepers like to exaggerate sometimes. I've seen postings for 12" P regalis in my area.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 16, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I hate to call you a liar but that's gotta be an exaggeration, G.pulchra seldom reach over 7-8" and even those are huge specimens. Post a picture of your T next to a ruler, if it's truly that size this needs to be documented, for future reference.


I've never seen one over the six inch mark, it's possible but I've never seen one that big. As for 9" well....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 16, 2017)

Maybe it's not a pulchra, but a P.antinous...that species gets rather large....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 16, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Maybe it's not a pulchra, but a P.antinous...that species gets rather large....


That was my suspicion. 

I have a very large pulchra around the 7inches mark. Even at that i think she is large for her species

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 16, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> That was my suspicion.
> 
> I have a very large pulchra around the 7inches mark. Even at that i think she is large for her species


I'm fairly sure that 7" is about as big as they get.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 16, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I hate to call you a liar but that's gotta be an exaggeration, G.pulchra seldom reach over 7-8" and even those are huge specimens. Post a picture of your T next to a ruler, if it's truly that size this needs to be documented, for future reference.





KezyGLA said:


> That was my suspicion.
> 
> I have a very large pulchra around the 7inches mark. Even at that i think she is large for her species





The Grym Reaper said:


> I'm fairly sure that 7" is about as big as they get.


Sorry, what was that, still no picture......mmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 17, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Sorry, what was that, still no picture......mmm


Yeah... I'm going with what @Andrea82 said seeing as I've previously described P. antinous females as "G. pulchra on steroids".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 17, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Yeah... I'm going with what @Andrea82 said seeing as I've previously described P. antinous females as "G. pulchra on steroids".


It could well be, I'm just surprised we've not had any replies from the OP. If I had a 9" G. pulchra I would be showing the whole world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petah Parkah (Jul 17, 2017)

Yo calm down people, I said she's a hand-me-down.
She's still being shipped(hopefully). I don't even know if she's a g. Pulchra or not. The guy just said he's gonna give me a big black 8-9" t. Don't get the guy wrong, he's a very enthusiastic keeper but he likes pulling surprises every so often.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 17, 2017)

> I said she's a hand-me-down.


No you didn't, but okay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 17, 2017)

Petah Parkah said:


> Yo calm down people, I said she's a hand-me-down.
> She's still being shipped(hopefully). I don't even know if she's a g. Pulchra or not. The guy just said he's gonna give me a big black





Petah Parkah said:


> Yo calm down people, I said she's a hand-me-down.
> She's still being shipped(hopefully). I don't even know if she's a g. Pulchra or not. The guy just said he's gonna give me a big black 8-9" t. Don't get the guy wrong, he's a very enthusiastic keeper but he likes pulling surprises every so often.


You'll have to let us see this massive spider, she's some size by the sound of things,any idea what species she is?


----------



## Walker253 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have an 8" P cancerides in a 10 gallon and it's huge. I have a friend with the same size one in a 5 gallon and it seems appropriate. They sit in or near their hide anyway. A 30" tank is not really necessary for an animal that really uses only 18-20 inches of it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 17, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> You'll have to let us see this massive spider, she's some size by the sound of things,any idea what species she is?


He doesn't have it yet...


----------



## cold blood (Jul 17, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> You have a 9 inch G. pulchra?! This I gotta see. Pics please


yeah, they dont get close to that size..


The Grym Reaper said:


> I'm fairly sure that 7" is about as big as they get.


more like 5-6"



Petah Parkah said:


> Yo calm down people, I said she's a hand-me-down.
> She's still being shipped(hopefully). I don't even know if she's a g. Pulchra or not. The guy just said he's gonna give me a big black 8-9" t. Don't get the guy wrong, he's a very enthusiastic keeper but he likes pulling surprises every so often.


Probably an LP.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 17, 2017)

.


----------



## Petah Parkah (Jul 18, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> No you didn't, but okay.


Can you please read?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 18, 2017)

Petah Parkah said:


> Can you please read?


I missed that post. Apologies


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 18, 2017)

cold blood said:


> yeah, they dont get close to that size..
> more like 5-6"
> 
> 
> ...


An Lp isn't black though...


----------



## cold blood (Jul 18, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> An Lp isn't black though...


dark grey...its pretty close to black.


----------



## boina (Jul 18, 2017)

Side question from an uninformed European: How big is 10 gallon actually, like in inches? Pretty please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666 (Jul 18, 2017)

*holds up hands*

it's about yay big by so wide

20" wide x 10" deep x 12" tall

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## boina (Jul 18, 2017)

user 666 said:


> *holds up hands*
> 
> it's about yay big by so wide
> 
> 20" wide x 10" deep x 12" tall


Thank you!!

Edit:


----------



## edesign (Jul 18, 2017)

I would never describe even my freshly molted, nearly 8", 12.5 year old Lp as black. But that's me.



Walker253 said:


> I have an 8" P cancerides in a 10 gallon and it's huge. I have a friend with the same size one in a 5 gallon and it seems appropriate. They sit in or near their hide anyway. A 30" tank is not really necessary for an animal that really uses only 18-20 inches of it.


I have a 5" genic in a (guessing) 24"+ wide tank, 12" deep, it uses the entire floorspace 

I'm gonna put my Lp in an slightly larger one than the genic as she uses all of the 10G she's in now. I suspect she'll utilize it all as well. 

Necessary? No. Unused space? Mmmm, not necessarily

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666 (Jul 18, 2017)

boina said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Edit:


welcome

I am setting up an environment for my bearded dragon, and had a 10G tank sitting out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 18, 2017)

user 666 said:


> welcome
> 
> I am setting up an environment for my bearded dragon, and had a 10G tank sitting out.


Beardies are awesome, but they are literally poop machines, not a low maintenance pet.


Walker253 said:


> I have an 8" P cancerides in a 10 gallon and it's huge. I have a friend with the same size one in a 5 gallon and it seems appropriate. They sit in or near their hide anyway. A 30" tank is not really necessary for an animal that really uses only 18-20 inches of it.


 I get your point here but 10 gallon aquariums aren't 30"...you say your P.cancerides only uses about 20", well that's exactly the length of a 10 gallon tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina (Jul 18, 2017)

Since I finally know what people are talking about , mine get a little bit more than 10 gallon, namely 24"x12"x12" once they get to about 5" to 6" in DLS. It depends a bit on the species: my not quite yet 5" GBB get's a big enclosure since she is so active and always all over the place, but the Brachys stay in a Kritter Keeper till 6" since they don't move that much anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666 (Jul 18, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Beardies are awesome, but they are literally poop machines, not a low maintenance pet.


Oh, it's not as bad as having dogs. 

But he's still a palm pet. I might change my mind in a year or so.


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 19, 2017)

Petah Parkah said:


> Yo calm down people, I said she's a hand-me-down.
> She's still being shipped(hopefully). I don't even know if she's a g. Pulchra or not. The guy just said he's gonna give me a big black 8-9" t. Don't get the guy wrong, he's a very enthusiastic keeper but he likes pulling surprises every so often.


You posted asking for the size of enclos ure for a 9" G. Pulchra, that's very specific dude, when is your humongous spider arriving? I am really intrigued now - you've got to post a picture of the monster ASAP mate, we're all dying to see it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vespers (Jul 19, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I get your point here but 10 gallon aquariums aren't 30"...you say your P.cancerides only uses about 20", well that's exactly the length of a 10 gallon tank.


I believe he was addressing the second post in this thread, where someone was recommending a 20 gallon long and calling out the 12" x 12" x 30" dimensions.


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 19, 2017)

vespers said:


> I believe he was addressing the second post in this thread, where someone was recommending a 20 gallon long and calling out the 12" x 12" x 30" dimensions.


20 gallon enclosure is overkill surely, what are the dimensions of a 10 gallon enclosure, surely that would be suitable for a 9" terrestrial sp. I'm not sure what the dimensions of the 10 compared to the 20 gallon would be I'm only going from what I can recall. Has the OP posted what sp. it is yet.


----------



## vespers (Jul 19, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> 20 gallon enclosure is overkill surely, what are the dimensions of a 10 gallon enclosure, surely that would be suitable for a 9" terrestrial sp. I'm not sure what the dimensions of the 10 compared to the 20 gallon would be I'm only going from what I can recall. Has the OP posted what sp. it is yet.





user 666 said:


> *holds up hands*
> 
> it's about yay big by so wide
> 
> 20" wide x 10" deep x 12" tall


A 10 gallon is sufficient for most any T.
No new info from the OP yet on the "G. pulchra".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 19, 2017)

T


vespers said:


> A 10 gallon is sufficient for most any T.
> No new info from the OP yet on the "G. pulchra".


TBH I'm not surprised, although no matter what sp. the T is we would all like to see it, it just sounded dodgy from the start, I would like to proven wrong, but if it were you or me that had a 9" terrestrial sp. you would want to show it off, come on OP where's the picture. Prove us all wrong I really want to see this mahoosive tarantula

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## edesign (Jul 19, 2017)

vespers said:


> No new info from the OP yet on the "G. pulchra".





mconnachan said:


> TBH I'm not surprised,


He started the thread Saturday. It's only Wednesday. Hardly enough time has passed to get impatient. He never said it was on its way in his first post. He said the person he's getting it from also likes to pull surprises. He's never said that it has definitely been shipped. Patience peeps. It's a virtue. I'll start wondering around the 1.5-2 week mark. Gears turn slow sometimes especially if there's no rush to ship. If I were him reading these impatient posts it would just encourage me to delay posting just to mess with you.

Give it a few days, he knows where this thread is, he'll update when he gets it and has photos. If not, we can bump the post later, if it's that important to us we'll remember to ask for a follow-up 



mconnachan said:


> ...when is your humongous spider arriving? I am really intrigued now....


The burning question!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sasker (Jul 19, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> 20 gallon enclosure is overkill surely


Not if you keep your P. antinous communal

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 20, 2017)

edesign said:


> He started the thread Saturday. It's only Wednesday. Hardly enough time has passed to get impatient. He never said it was on its way in his first post. He said the person he's getting it from also likes to pull surprises. He's never said that it has definitely been shipped. Patience peeps. It's a virtue. I'll start wondering around the 1.5-2 week mark. Gears turn slow sometimes especially if there's no rush to ship. If I were him reading these impatient posts it would just encourage me to delay posting just to mess with you.
> 
> Give it a few days, he knows where this thread is, he'll update when he gets it and has photos. If not, we can bump the post later, if it's that important to us we'll remember to ask for a follow-up
> 
> ...


Ouch my fingers are well and truly burnt then, I'm waiting to see the spider,
patience is not my strong point.


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 20, 2017)

Petah Parkah said:


> Yo calm down people, I said she's a hand-me-down.
> She's still being shipped(hopefully). I don't even know if she's a g. Pulchra or not. The guy just said he's gonna give me a big black 8-9" t. Don't get the guy wrong, he's a very enthusiastic keeper but he likes pulling surprises every so often.


Awesome, do you have any idea when the spider is arriving or when it's being shipped, these things shouldn't be left to chance, especially arranging the setup for the species, you really should know what you have arriving so you can get organised for new addition, good luck and I hope you get the best surprise of you life. That would be cool if you were to receive a 9" terrestrial sp.


----------



## Petah Parkah (Jul 21, 2017)

The thing just arrived and just wtf. The thing isn't even past the 4" mark. I'm never trusting the guy again.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 21, 2017)

Petah Parkah said:


> The thing just arrived and just wtf. The thing isn't even past the 4" mark. I'm never trusting the guy again.


_Grammostola pulchra_ is still a beautiful display tarantula, even if you don't have a giant. (But you should have been skeptical of someone claiming to sell a 9" pulchra, as they generally max out at about 6".)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## user 666 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd be skeptical of someone selling a 9" T online, no matter the species.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Still a beauty though...but yeah...not a 9 inch monster. I hope you didn't pay 9inch money...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sounds like a fishing story. "I caught a fish that was thiiiiiiiiiiiis long!" and then you measure it and it's like 50% that size.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Jul 21, 2017)

Still  beautiful T, enjoy

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 21, 2017)

Petah Parkah said:


> Don't get the guy wrong, he's a very enthusiastic keeper but he likes pulling surprises every so often.


Looks like you predicted the outcome, next time don't believe it until you see it.


Petah Parkah said:


> View attachment 246528
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao what a monster! Maybe he's measuring in cm. 9cm is around 3-4 inches. Don't sweat it, I wasn't expecting to see a 9" G.pulchra anyway.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Python (Jul 21, 2017)

The OP might not have enough experience with pulchras to know that 9" exceeds the bounds of reason. Don't be so hard. We all started in the same place and we've all asked what we now think are silly questions. The OP just repeated what they were told and then when the truth was revealed, posted pictures showing the error. A troll wouldn't have done that and my hat's off to the OP for providing accurate information as soon as it was available. Nice T by the way. Very beautiful in spite of it's proportional handicap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jul 21, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> lmao what a monster! Maybe he's measuring in cm. 9cm is around 3-4 inches. Don't sweat it, I wasn't expecting to see a 9" G.pulchra anyway.


I'm with you, can about guarantee that's what happened. Surprised no one thought of that earlier, I know I didn't lol.


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 21, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> I'm with you, can about guarantee that's what happened. Surprised no one thought of that earlier, I know I didn't lol.


I thought the seller was just full of manure TBH, lovely looking sp. though, and @Petah Parkah you certainly captured a great shot, lovely looking spider, the iridescence on the underside is beautiful, I'm a little disappointed for you, especially when you were expecting a 9" terrestrial sp. But hey you've got yourself a beauty there.


----------



## boina (Jul 21, 2017)

Are you really sure this is a G. pulchra? The rings on the legs make me wonder, and the attitude, and the iridescent scopula, and...

Maybe I'm blind or an idiot, but my first thought seeing that pic was Asian arboreal... @KezyGLA , @cold blood , can a pulchra's legs look like that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 21, 2017)

Its an Asian sp. Definitely not a pulchra. It has markings on the side of the chelicerae that some Haplopelma species have. So my guess would be _Haplopelma hainanum _or _minax

Edit: can you post dorsal photo?_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 21, 2017)

boina said:


> Are you really sure this is a G. pulchra? The rings on the legs make me wonder, and the attitude, and the iridescent scopula, and...
> 
> Maybe I'm blind or an idiot, but my first thought seeing that pic was Asian arboreal... @KezyGLA , @cold blood , can a pulchra's legs look like that?


@boina I've just had another look mate, I don't think it looks like a G. pulchra either, as you say it does look like an Asia arboreal, especially the rings around  the joints, I would hazard a guess at some kind of Ornithoctoninae, could be any sp. from the Asian arboreals, not the best picture for IDing purposes, still a great action shot. @Petah Parkah could you post a picture of the dorsal side of the spider a shot from above mate, cheers pal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 21, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Its an Asian sp. Definitely not a pulchra. It has markings on the side of the chelicerae that some Haplopelma species have. So my guess would be _Haplopelma hainanum_


Aah your good mate, just like that, wish I could ID a spider as quickly as you can, in time I'll get there, but yeah I was thinking along the same lines, not exactly what you've ID'd but an Asian arboreal for sure. Haha I wish I was that good at identification, but no not yet.


----------



## boina (Jul 21, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Its an Asian sp. Definitely not a pulchra. It has markings on the side of the chelicerae that some Haplopelma species have. So my guess would be _Haplopelma hainanum _or _minax
> 
> Edit: can you post dorsal photo?_


Not an arboreal, but still an Asian .


----------



## cold blood (Jul 21, 2017)

While that pic posted is a nice shot...its a *horrible* shot to try to show the species...like, _couldn't_ be worse.  Give us a *dorsal* shot...with flash please!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 22, 2017)

It also looks like it's threatposing instead of just normal 'haul food-stance'. I thought it was just me...
I hope OP keeps his fingers away...
Like... 'awwwww, that's a cute little pulchra, aren't you?Yes you are, ahhhhhh <¥©<{{* YOU'RE NOT A PULCHRA!

Would be mad as heck towards the seller if it is actually an Asian sniper instead of a 'docile' pulchra..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 22, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> It also looks like it's threatposing instead of just normal 'haul food-stance'. I thought it was just me...
> I hope OP keeps his fingers away...
> Like... 'awwwww, that's a cute little pulchra, aren't you?Yes you are, ahhhhhh <¥©<{{* YOU'RE NOT A PULCHRA!
> 
> Would be mad as heck towards the seller if it is actually an Asian sniper instead of a 'docile' pulchra..


It's not a pulchra - no way , the markings are wrong for it to be a G. pulchra, I'm thinking the person e got it from is a friend or someone he knows, just by the way he said - he likes to surprise me sometimes, and some other comments makes it sound as though it wasn't a purchase, @Petah Parkah could you clarify, how and where you received your supposed G. pulchra, and post a dorsal shot from right above the spider - try to get the whole spider in the picture so  we can get a detailed view - with flash please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petah Parkah (Jul 22, 2017)

As I said before, this is a hand-me-down from a guy that I'm never trusting again so I spent no money at all. As for the dorsal shots, I'll try as soon as he settles into his new enclosure or until I ain't busy with journalism and soccer practice plus band practice. Whichever comes first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edesign (Jul 22, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I thought the seller was just full of manure TBH, lovely looking sp. though, and @Petah Parkah you certainly captured a great shot, lovely looking spider, the iridescence on the underside is beautiful, I'm a little disappointed for you, especially when you were expecting a 9" terrestrial sp. But hey you've got yourself a beauty there.


I was disappointed for him too but found it extremely hilarious given the prior comments from everyone involved  It is a darn fine photo though!

Apologies for my prior post, sounds like it came across harsher than intended, I was just trying to say we should be patient and not irritate Petah or he might screw with us lol. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 22, 2017)

edesign said:


> I was disappointed for him too but found it extremely hilarious given the prior comments from everyone involved  It is a darn fine photo though!
> 
> Apologies for my prior post, sounds like it came across harsher than intended, I was just trying to say we should be patient and not irritate Petah or he might screw with us lol. Sorry.


Ah no need mate, it didn't sound harsh at all, you/we just have to read it in the manner it was written, I really get annoyed when people read more into a post than what is actually written and read it a couple of times just to get the meaning of the post. I don't think it's a G. pulchra anyway, neither do a few members, it looks more like an Asian arboreal, just by the iridescence of the underside of the legs, and the rings around the joints, G. pulchra don't have those markings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edesign (Jul 22, 2017)

Iridescence under the legs? You mean the scopulated tarsus and metatarsus? Many spiders have that especially arboreals, NW and OW.



Andrea82 said:


> It also looks like it's threatposing instead of just normal 'haul food-stance'. I thought it was just me...


I see this often from many of my spiders during feeding. Just keeping their legs clear of the prey until the venom subdueds them. That's what I've thought anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 23, 2017)

edesign said:


> You mean the scopulated tarsus and metatarsus


Yep that's the term I was trying to think of - iridescent scopulae on the tarsus, cheers for jolting my aging memory.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## edesign (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm getting there lol. 38 going on 60...I'm sure you'll return the favor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 24, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Beardies are awesome, but they are literally poop machines, not a low maintenance pet.


Ringo is on slate tile and clean up is pretty easy. IMO you shouldn't keep BD on loose substrate. They will eat it with they prey which can cause compaction pretty easily. I just spot clean when he goes and I take out the tiles once a month and give them a soak cleaning. He tends to poop in the same spot (tile) most of the time so that's helpful.

@user 666 if you want to see some photos of my setup hit me up on PM. I also have a great nutrition guide for them as well.

Sorry about the thread hijack... they started it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

